# Jurassic World - Marlin 1895SBL



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

There is a Marlin 1895SBL in the new Jurassic movie.

I wonder if this is going to give them a bump in sales.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Saw the movie tonight and noticed the rifle right off the bat. Personally I'd opt for at least a semi-auto .50 cal


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

At least cycle the lever when you shoot it!

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Is .45-70 a good dinosaur caliber?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

massmanute said:


> Is .45-70 a good dinosaur caliber?


Only if they're already dead.... :shock:


----------

